# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Афоризмы. Слишком "умным" просьба не напрягаться.

## Phenex.New episode

Опять пустые разговоры,
С концами не свести концы…
Нас учат честной жизни воры
И — благородству — подлецы.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Как называется такая самооценка, когда ты сам себе не особо то и нравишься, но ты всё ещё лучше всех остальных?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

- Приветствую Вас, любезнейший. Верно ли я отыскал клуб любителей велеречивых бесед?
- Что, бля?
- Прошу простить покорно. Я непозволительно ошибся. Милостивый государь, постойте! Не извольте оскорбиться, мы лишь вынуждены предостерегаться от нежелательного контингента.
- Да хули там, я-то понимаю.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

- Парень, ты куда?
- Куда и все, на ковчег.
- Ты один?
- Да, я одинокий мечтатель.
- Это частное судно. Вход только парами.
- Но со мной тот человек, которым я не стал.

Так одинокий мечтатель спасся и испортил нам всем своей возвышенной тоскою генофонд.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

А теперь еще скажите, что все вышесказанное не похоже на афоризмы. Не согласны - читайте пункт второй в теме - просто не напрягайтесь).

----------


## 4ёрный

Прежде, чем хлопнуть дверью, уходя - проверьте, не забыли ли ключи.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Прежде, чем хлопнуть дверью, уходя - проверьте, не забыли ли ключи.


 Ну тоже ничего, как вариант). Только лучше уходя, хлопнуть дверью так, чтобы она слетела с петель, и тогда отсутствие ключей не станет проблемой).

----------


## 4ёрный

Иногда, решая проблему путём, который нам кажется самым быстрым, мы действуем подобно прыжку в окно для спуска во двор, вместо того, чтобы идти по лестнице.

----------


## Nabat

> Как называется такая самооценка, когда ты сам себе не особо то и нравишься, но ты всё ещё лучше всех остальных?


 Мизантропия?

----------


## 4ёрный

> Ну тоже ничего, как вариант). Только лучше уходя, хлопнуть дверью так, чтобы она слетела с петель, и тогда отсутствие ключей не станет проблемой).


 Проблемой в этом случае может стать отсутствие содержимого в помещении, когда вернетесь.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Экзистенциальный кризис - это когда ты сам все проебал, причем осознанно, и еще можно что-то исправить, но лучше посижу с грустным ебалом.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Проблемой в этом случае может стать отсутствие содержимого в помещении, когда вернетесь.


 Проблема в том, что люди пытаются их решить не по мере поступления, а все сразу). Я писала о том, как решить проблему с отсутствием ключей, а ваш мозг сработал шаблонно - "а вдруг исчезнет содержимое"? Это уже другая проблема, и не вариант, что что это произойдет. Так о чем беспокоиться?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Позволю себе заметить, что обладать тяжёлым нравом и скверной репутацией чрезвычайно удобно. Люди искренне благодарны тебе уже за то, что ты не вытираешь о них ноги. Ну а любое самое сдержанное проявление дружелюбия и вовсе творит чудеса.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Из личного опыта: Сплетни отравляют. Избегайте тех, кто распространяет слухи и постоянно жалуется на других. Как гласит турецкая поговорка, "тот, кто сплетничает с вами, будет сплетничать и о вас".

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Со словами "интересно, будет ли шипеть" мама вылила на меня стакан святой воды.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Поверьте мне, девчонки, если мужчина как человек дерьмо, то совершенно не имеет значения, читал он Бродского или нет.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вообще-то в Макдоналдсе картошка вкуснее, но мистеру МакДауэлу я этого не скажу.
Из фильма "Поездка в Америку"

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Неловкий момент, когда тебе написали, какой ты тонкий интеллектуал, а у тебя в неотключенной трансляции играет песня Захара Мая "Менты хуже пидарасов".

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Цитата дня на сайте психиатрической больницы: "Объективная реальность, конечно, существует, но разные люди осознают ее по-разному")

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Когда мне было 5 лет, я очень боялась уколов. Поначалу я пыталась укрываться под маленьким журнальным столиком, но туда умещалось все, кроме задницы, которая оставалась в очень невыгодном положении на радость торжествующим родителям. После третьего раза я поняла, что прятать голову не имеет смысла, если есть риск, что тебя хотят  "отыметь" совсем в другое место. 
Такая аналогия у меня возникает по отношению к людям (причем уже взрослым), которые на сайтах копируют полностью/частично ники "обидчиков" с целью "отомстить". У меня возникает к ним вопрос: ребят, а в реальной жизни вы так же поступаете? Покупаете в магазине игрушек маску клоуна, приходите в ней к человеку, который вас когда-то чем-то задел и пытаетесь отыграться?) Реакция того, к кому пришел "клоун", очевидна. Человек некоторое время находится в недоумении, ему не понятно, что от него вообще хотят, ведь, как правило, он уже не помнит того "Петю". Но так как такой "Петя" прятаться не научился, то из-под маски у него обязательно что-то торчит, и его узнают. Ему говорят: "Петя, ты спалился, иди нахер". И Петя снова идет в том направлении, куда ему указали. Так вот, мораль сей басни: ребята, если вы боитесь и не умеете открыто выражать свое недовольство чьим-то поведением, если вам нужна маска, чтобы отстаивать свою точку зрения, то вы - кусок дерьма. Живите с этим.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я решила поделиться этим, так как это сработало со мной сегодня. Доктор по ТВ сказал, что для того, чтобы достичь внутреннего мира и гармонии в нашей жизни, мы должны всегда заканчивать то, что начали. 
Поскольку нам всем хватает спокойствия и гармонии, я начала искать дома то, что я уже начала, но так и не закончила. 
Я закончила бутылку Мерло, бутылку Шардоне, буыылку Бейлиз, бултку рома и корбку шоклада. Вы джае не предтваляете как сказчно мне хрошо сейчс. 
Раскажи обэтом всм совим дрзям кому нехвтает внутреней гармнии и скжи что любиш их

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я отношусь к тому типу людей, у которых всегда всё хорошо, но однажды они выстрелят себе в голову.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

"Он тяжело вздохнул и тихо произнёс:
— Ебанутая."

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Всегда полагайтесь на свои первоначальные эмоции и чувства. Только они правдивы. Что-то не нравится в человеке с самого начала? Сразу шлите нахуй. Не пытайтесь найти в нем то, чего в нем нет и не будет. Не приписывайте ему тех качеств, которые вам хотелось бы в нем видеть. Посылайте нахуй. Сразу.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Умиляет обращение при авторизации "Спасибо, что зашли..." Да не за что, ждите очередной хуйни).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вчера я обратила внимание на даты регистрации некоторых форумчан, и мне стало страшно. Не за них, конечно. За себя. От семи и больше лет на этом сайте. Сюда их привела уж точно не счастливая и насыщенная приятными событиями жизнь. Но прошло много лет, а они все еще здесь. Выходит, ничего не меняется. Как будто время здесь становится тягучим, липким, поглощающим. А когда у человека окончательно сформируется зависимость, то и вовсе останавливается. Я первый раз зашла на подобный этому форум в августе 2016-го. Я бы не стала регистрироваться где-то еще, но тот форум перестал существовать. Один дом скорби закрылся, и я перешла в другой. Что изменилось? Ничего. К счастью,  начиная с прошлого года, я заинтересовалась книгами и лекциями Михаила Лабковского, и наконец выяснила, что с состоянием, именуемым "депрессия" нужно обращаться именно к психиатру. Выбрала специалиста по отзывам в интернете, сходила, он сказал, что есть два  пути выхода из этого: таблетки или гипнотерапия. Если таблетки, то жить станет легче, появятся силы исполнять свои обязанности на работе, нормализуется эмоциональный фон. Но желание изменить свою жизнь, делая то, что хочешь, то, что тебе приносит радость, не исполнится. Для этого нужно сломать систему, разрушить сложившиеся стереотипы мышления, и на их месте создать новую, уникальную по своим свойствам программу. Он сказал, что способен на это. А я ему верю, потому что выбрала его сама. Да, моя прокрастинация длилась почти три года. Не могу сказать, что за это время я совсем ничего не сделала. Была положительная динамика в работе, но все это давалось с большим трудом, я буквально заставляла себя двигаться вперед, не испытывая при этом никаких эмоций. Ни радости от достигнутого, ни огорчения от сделанных ошибок, все было безразлично. В моей жизни происходили какие-то события, а я даже не могла понять, реально ли все это было, или мне просто снится какой-то странный, слишком уж затянувшийся сон. Мне не плохо и не хорошо, я чувствую себя никак. Я не хочу ни с кем общаться, я постоянно впадаю в некое состояние транса, совершенно спонтанно, и это стали замечать на работе. Мне сложно контролировать эти провалы, потому что находится "там" мне очень приятно. Не знаю, понятно ли вам то, о чем я пишу. То, где я нахожусь в такие моменты можно описать одним словом — нигде. Но я ушла в сторону от того, о чем хотела сказать. Тем более, вероятно это последнее, что я здесь оставлю. Сегодня, думаю, закончу это длинное повествование, но перед тем, как окончательно покинуть форум, хотелось бы кое-что сказать). Да, никогда не могла уйти, не побив посуды).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Иногда смеюсь над собой, что пыталась здесь добиться объективного суждения от некоторых форумчан). Вспомнилось высказывание Aare о том, как они с tempo обсуждали новичков, определяя уровень их адекватности. И этим занималась особа, не так давно выложившая в открытый доступ научную работу с сенсационной иллюстрацией. Не понимаю, как ей еще за это Нобелевскую премию не присудили. Это же революционное открытие. Наверное, они, как и большинство, просто не смогли разобрать, что за херабра изображена на этом фото. И второй персонаж, так активно комментирующий, просто завораживает своей непосредственностью и наивными вопросами "Зачем?". Вновь прибывших должна пробирать нервная дрожь при мысли о том, что на этом форуме такие непредвзятые судьи, которые в итоге вынесут вердикт: либо адекватен, либо нет. Теперь о себе. Как вы думаете, на данный момент, я в адеквате? Пребывая уже почти три года на форумах такого типа, я чувствую себя хорошо и просто замечательно? И пришла сюда, видимо, от полноты чувств, чтобы немного их разбавить, а то уже через край. Или по той причине (как кажется некоторым), что меня наповал сразил прекрасный образ нарцисса, и теперь я мучаюсь от неразделенной взаимности. Все это мимо. Я писала, что здесь много умных и неординарных личностей, и это так. Проблема только в том, что нет глубоких. Мудростью и пониманием наделены далеко не все. За все время моего здесь присутствия я наблюдала только одного такого, и он писал под ником Скурлатий. Такие определяются на фоне ширпотреба как индпошив, поэтому их мало, они дорого стоят и вряд ли задерживаются  надолго в таких местах. Говорят мало, но каждое их слово заставляет задуматься. У них есть внутренняя сила, которая выражается в благородстве и чувстве собственного достоинства. Вообще, здорово, что такие люди есть, иначе бы эта гребаная мировая песочница сложилась бы, как карточный домик, с такими совершенно скучными персонажами, как Traumerei. Безысходность даже в надежде. То ли вечная студентка, то ли вечная "дама в беде". Странно, прошло семь лет со дня регистрации, и по факту, девочка уже большая. Почему мама водит за ручку к врачу и оплачивает расходы, не понятно. Родители часто совершают одну ошибку, пытаясь спасти своих отпрысков — лишают их права нести ответственность за свою жизнь.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

В отношении тех, кто даже поговорить нормально не может, делая отсылки на высказывания проходивших мимо, или же собственным умозаключениям, не имеющим отношения к реальному положению дел, у меня нет претензий. Так что дышите глубже, если вы взволнованы, вам это поможет. Только рано или поздно по перепелиным яйцам таких героев резанет беспощадная правда: бабы то, оказывается, любят тех, кто имеет высокую цену, они же альфа-самцы, а их характеристика мною уже была описана выше, на живом примере.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Возвращаясь мыслями к моменту, когда я говорила с одной из финалистов Битвы экстрасенсов, хочу процитировать ее фразу (и это реально эксклюзив): "Имея возможность считывать информацию о человеке, и знать о нем практически все, мы остаемся людьми крайне доверчивыми". Это чистая энергия, энергия ребенка. К чему это я. Ах, да. Не омрачайте свой разум проблемами, которые, на самом деле, не имеют значения. Никогда бы не подумала, что захочу уйти, произнеся фразу: "Всем спасибо, все свободны". Но это так).

----------

